# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  CKD test - PWB-F-SDV-300 5 phase step driver

## CKD

*CKD test - PWB-F-SDV-300 5 phase step driver*

Driver này được tìm thấy rất nhiều trong các máy Photo Copy của Toshiba và một vài hãng khác.
Có thể đây là một dạng driver được làm OEM nên hoàn toàn không tìm được thông tin riêng của driver. Chỉ tìm được sơ đồ khối trong Service manual của Toshiba (sẽ được đính kèm sau).

Thông số:
- Điện áp làm việc: DC 24-36V
- Motor:motor bước 5 phase
- Vi bước: 1 - 250
- Dòng max: ? chưa xác định, đi kèm là motor 1.5A
- Sử dụng IC PMM7001 làm ic điều khiển kết hợp với PMM5310 làm công suất.

Đầu tiên phải vệ sinh trước khi nghiên cứu



Trong service manua có sơ đồ khối sau, chú ý các ký hiệu tín hiệu vào IC điều khiển PMM7001



Để ý kỹ các ký hiệu có trên board, kết hợp với các thông tin có trong service manual để nhanh chóng tìm ra cách sử dụng.
VD: TP3, 4, 5, 6, 7; Step0, 1, 2, 3; SLG_CK; SCNDIR; SCNRST; SCNCLK v.v....



Kết hợp với những IC chức năng như:
- 74HC4050 là ic đệm (buffer). Dùng đệm cho các input chức năng như DIR, A0, A1, A2, A3, H.Off, Reset
- 74HC14 là ic đệm & đảo loại Schmitt-trigger. Dùng đệm và chống nhiễu cho input STEP (Pulse).
- 74HC86 là cổng  EXCLUSIVE-OR (XOR), kết hợp với 74HC14 chống nhiễu cho input Step.

Mò mò và ghi ra giấy để không quên  :Wink: 



Kết hợp nhiều thông tin thì ra được bảng này


Chuẩn bị test kiểm tra










_Chú ý:
- Cảm ơn một người bạn đã hổ trợ thiết bị để làm nên bài test tổng hợp này.
- Các hình ảnh và thông tin trên hoàn toàn chính chủ. Các thông tin từ internet nếu có chỉ có tính tham khảo.
- Có thể có bạn nào đấy bảo những thông tin bên trên không có gì mới. Có thể là đúng.. nhưng nên kiểm tra lại. Thông tin bên trên đã được kiểm chứng (nếu có sai thì cũng lỗi tại viết sai )
- Trước đây có nhiều vấn đề không vui liên quan đến dòng driver này. Nhưng mà.. chuyện chẵng to tác gì, mọi người nên bỏ qua. Chúng ta còn nhiều vấn đề cần phải quan tâm, trao đổi, chia sẻ._

----------

DChapter, Ga con, hunter_dt, josphamduy, nhatson, secondhand, thaibinhcnc, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Chú ý:
- Các input đều trực tiếp và không có các ly.
- Phải cấp nguồn *5V DC* vào *Gnd* & *VDD*
- *Vref* nối tiếp với điện trở lên *VDD*. Giá trị nào là phù hợp, do lúc test không có biến trở nên tạm test với điện trở 10K ohm.
- *H.off* để trống motor sẽ ở trạng thái off. Nối với *VDD* để đưa motor vào trạng thái làm việc.
- Các input *A0, A1, A2, A3* là các input chọn chế độ vi bước. Đã có điện trở kéo lên VDD, muốn đổi trạch thái thì nối vào *Gnd*.



Có vài file dinh kèm bên dưới, driver có đặc tính gần giống với PWB-F-SDV-300

----------

hunter_dt, josphamduy, nhatson, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Toshiba Service manual

*Download File*

----------

khangscc, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## khangscc

Có cái driver bé tẹo mà a thức khuya quá, thank a nhé :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Có luôn cái clip phục vụ anh em.
Làm việc trong không gian hơi nhỏ nên thấy bừa bộn. Mà không gian có rộng rải hơi thì cũng rứa hà.. sở thích là cái gì cũng để trên bàn, trong tầm tay  :Smile: .
Test với nguồn công suất hơi nhỏ.. vì mục đích chỉ là tìm pin io và bảng vi bước. Test run cho vui không, không dám đánh giá ngon bổ rẻ gì hết. Chỉ nhớ bác NhatSon nhắc phải để step nằm ngang, nhưng quên test ở tốc độ vài chục rpm xem sao.




* Phần lớn thời gian test tại 2000ppr.
* Áp 24V DC, dòng tiêu tự dao động trong khoảng 0.3-0.8A (rất nhỏ), không dám thử nâng dòng vì dùng Power có 1A.
* Phần Bonus test với 1000ppr & 2000ppr. Chạy full step 500ppr có thử nhưng thấy ghê quá không dám đưa vào clip sợ bảo dìm hàng.

----------

Ga con, josphamduy, KDD, nhatson, saudau, secondhand, thehiena2

----------


## khangscc

> Có luôn cái clip phục vụ anh em.
> Làm việc trong không gian hơi nhỏ nên thấy bừa bộn. Mà không gian có rộng rải hơi thì cũng rứa hà.. sở thích là cái gì cũng để trên bàn, trong tầm tay .
> Test với nguồn công suất hơi nhỏ.. vì mục đích chỉ là tìm pin io và bảng vi bước. Test run cho vui không, không dám đánh giá ngon bổ rẻ gì hết. Chỉ nhớ bác NhatSon nhắc phải để step nằm ngang, nhưng quên test ở tốc độ vài chục rpm xem sao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Phần lớn thời gian test tại 2000ppr.
> * Áp 24V DC, dòng tiêu tự dao động trong khoảng 0.3-0.8A (rất nhỏ), không dám thử nâng dòng vì dùng Power có 1A.
> * Phần Bonus test với 1000ppr & 2000ppr. Chạy full step 500ppr có thử nhưng thấy ghê quá không dám đưa vào clip sợ bảo dìm hàng.


Quên nói a là cái động cơ đó em lỡ đục ra  nên lắp vào không êm, nó bị vướn vướn. Tốc độ 3000v/p kêu như máy bay phản lực, bác nào cần xem add zalo em gửi xem

----------


## solero

Các cụ chỉnh dòng cho driver thông qua điện trở tại chân Vref căn cứ theo bảng này nhé. 

Motor zin 1.5A thì dòng Vref =~0.33V

----------

CKD, khangscc, secondhand

----------


## khangscc

> Các cụ chỉnh dòng cho driver thông qua điện trở tại chân Vref căn cứ theo bảng này nhé. 
> 
> Motor zin 1.5A thì dòng Vref =~0.33V


em sét thực tế thì điện thế chân 1 càng cao dòng càng cao cụ ạ, đang để ở 4.35v, chạy máy khổ HT 750x1250 kéo ổn định, dòng giử rất nhỏ tầm 0.15A, dòng chạy từ 0.5A đến 0.8A, sét cao gần 5 vol chạy motor rất nóng

----------


## fcgatre7@gmail.com

e còn ngu về Driver này , mong mấy anh chỉ giúp , chân Dir , Step và Reset có phải chân điều khiển k ạ ? và điều khiển như thế nào ?

----------


## khangscc

> e còn ngu về Driver này , mong mấy anh chỉ giúp , chân Dir , Step và Reset có phải chân điều khiển k ạ ? và điều khiển như thế nào ?


Step, dir là chân khiển tới lui, chân reset nối với vdd +5v

----------

fcgatre7@gmail.com

----------


## CKD

Một người bạn.. đã làm mạch kết nối với 3 driver, giúp việc sử dụng tiện lợi hơn.

----------

hminhtq, khangscc, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## khangscc

> Một người bạn.. đã làm mạch kết nối với 3 driver, giúp việc sử dụng tiện lợi hơn.


Nguồn tài nguyên đang dần cạn kiệt, bác nào có thấy em nào giống thế mà chê thì ới em nhé, em kết mấy em này từ ngay lần gặp đầu tiên, so với IM483 được phong thánh gì đó thì em phong em này là Hậu của lòng em  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): thôi

----------


## daihai

> Một người bạn.. đã làm mạch kết nối với 3 driver, giúp việc sử dụng tiện lợi hơn.


mạch này mình thất chỗ ra máy photo mà chẳng biết, té ra ngon quá

----------


## Mới CNC

> Chú ý:
> - Các input đều trực tiếp và không có các ly.
> - Phải cấp nguồn *5V DC* vào *Gnd* & *VDD*
> - *Vref* nối tiếp với điện trở lên *VDD*. Giá trị nào là phù hợp, do lúc test không có biến trở nên tạm test với điện trở 10K ohm.
> - *H.off* để trống motor sẽ ở trạng thái off. Nối với *VDD* để đưa motor vào trạng thái làm việc.
> - Các input *A0, A1, A2, A3* là các input chọn chế độ vi bước. Đã có điện trở kéo lên VDD, muốn đổi trạch thái thì nối vào *Gnd*.
> 
> 
> 
> Có vài file dinh kèm bên dưới, driver có đặc tính gần giống với PWB-F-SDV-300


Mình mới mua được chú như này mà chưa đấu được. Cho mình hỏi là độc cơ của nó moment khỏe không vậy?

----------


## CKD

Dùng được thôi à.
Lời khuyên cho các bạn mới là.. giờ đồ mới giá hạ lắm rồi, hoặc đồ cũ một số dòng giá cũng rất hạ. Đừng mua những bộ không thông dụng sẽ rất khó cho quá trình sử dụng.
Và cũng đừng mua từ những người bán mà không hổ trợ trừ khi là giá rất rất rẻ  :Smile:

----------


## huynhbacan

Bác CKD cho em bổ xung xíu cho đầy đủ nhé.
Thật ra, ở chế độ full, phát 250 xung là nó chạy 1 vòng.
Vì, nó nhận xung cạnh lên và cạnh xuống luôn.

----------

